# 7up You Like It, It Likes You



## bhaze

I just recently went to a flea market and bought a 7up bottle with the slogan, you like it, it likes you. Is this a good one? 10oz bottle that says no return. ALL EMBOSSED. no paint or paper or anything. Is this a good find?


----------



## kwalker

Have one of them myself I found in the reeds in one of the bays of Ocean City last year. Never really thought it was much but I was never sure and didn't want to throw it away. I'd be interested in finding out a little more about it too. They're pretty neat looking and a lot different than the 7Ups I'm used to seeing (ACLs with 7 or 8 bubbles). Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TJSJHART

THERE SHOULD BE A DATE ON THE BOTTOM ...NICE FIND


----------



## splante

some of the nd/nr are catching on,I would shelf it for a while...heres the nd/nr website some go for big bucks most are common
 http://www.angelfire.com/nc3/throwaway/Welcome.html


----------



## bhaze

On the bottom it says: 3 not to be refilled 65 with an underlined "7" and an "I" with a circle around it. 1965?


----------



## morbious_fod

Sounds about right.


----------

